
ISS HTV Docking Simulator - numpad0
https://ssl.tksc.jaxa.jp/htvgo/smartphone/
======
barbegal
Expected this to be like the spacex docking simulator but its completely
different and deals with more of the orbital mechanics rather than assuming
that the acceleration due to gravity is constant.

~~~
blkhawk
also it seems to run at 10x speed that makes it so hard

------
evolvedlight
Pc version:
[https://ssl.tksc.jaxa.jp/htvgo/pc/](https://ssl.tksc.jaxa.jp/htvgo/pc/)

------
laci37
Just WTF... maybe if I understood Japanese :D This is nothing like the SpaceX
sim, KSP or ISS streams.

------
sand500
For the first part, basically have to thrust up and left to keep the path
going up the middle line.

------
taldo
Aw, it ends when you grab it with Canadarm. I would've liked to actually dock
it to the ISS

------
NikolaeVarius
Its a berthing simulator

------
blkhawk
This was much harder than the spacex sim - took me 1 failure to get it right

